# Stained bathtub



## janellelk (Jun 1, 2011)

So, we moved into an apartment with an old bathroom.  Everything is in great condition but I cannot get over the bathroom.  It is tiny and is definitely the most aged.  Even after a deep clean, it still looks filthy from the stains on the outside of the bathtub, toilet, and sink!  

What can I do?  What cleaning supplies will aggressively eradicate these stains without hurting the finish?  I'm prepared to get down on my hands and knees with a toothbrush..  I already have with a floor brush.  Lol,  I'm ready to lose my mind!

Thanks!


----------



## RangerRick (Jun 7, 2011)

My friend just painted their bathtub with special paint. Looks great. Was a ugly yellow that was 45-50 years old. Now a clean looking white.


----------



## lh66 (Jun 13, 2011)

A friend had this problem with a home he bought and just used basic cleaning supplies and went to work on it


----------



## RD55 (Jul 7, 2011)

When I was younger having my first place, I let my bathroom get pretty gruesome like what you're describing. I had to get on my hands and knees and just scrub until I was sweating to death the get the hard water stains, and gunk out of my shower! Any kind of basic shower/bathroom cleaner will help you. You just have to put some elbow grease into it.


----------



## homesteadhero (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's an idea: Lemonade Kool-Aid (without sugar) works to clean stains out of dishwashers. Maybe it would work on bath tubs and sinks as well? Not sure how you'd apply it, maybe pour a packet or three into a spray bottle and fill it with water. Saturate the tub and let it soak for a while. If nothing else, you'll have a lemony fresh bathroom. 

Homestead Hero, LLC - Making Home Improvements Affordable Again


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jul 11, 2011)

You have already 'deep clean' the toilet and the stain is still there. I guess normal cleaner won't work. I suggest cleansing agent that labeled as 'concentrated'. Another good way is to use hydrogen peroxide.

I google the website and there are nice tips here
How to Clean Tough Stains from a Bathtub - wikiHow


----------



## byoung (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree...hydrogen peroxide is good but make sure it is 35% food grade. Maybe you can try Simple Green or CLR. If that doesn't work than the only other option is to have it painted.


----------



## kzhen8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Repainting it would be the best bet so it'll be nice and shiny afterwards! If not, you can try using fantastik spray along with the toothbrush to scrub off the grime. Let it soak for about ten minutes, if you don't like the scent there's the lemon one too!


----------



## peter449 (Feb 23, 2012)

For cleaning bathroom quickly, use baby wipes!  These handy sheets aren't only great for wiping baby's bottom. They can  also be used for efficiently wiping surfaes such as countertops and  behind the toilet. If you liked that speedy bathroom cleaning tip, try  this one: use a damp dryer sheet to remove soap scum from shower doors  and walls. Not only does it remove this unsightly film, but it leaves  the room smelling clean and fresh.


----------



## rick1953fowler (Feb 24, 2012)

Look up homemade cleaners using vinegar...you would be so surprised how good it can work


----------



## siriuschaos (Feb 24, 2012)

Muriatic acid and safety gear plus a little elbow grease will knock those stains back to white. If the thought of using acid scares you (it shouldn't; just be smart about it) you can use a toilet duck type cleanser. These have a diluted form of the same thing in there make up and that's what keeps your toilet white. I personally have reclaimed a fiberglas tub enclosure from hard water stains as orange as a pumpkin to showroom white with nothing more than a cloth, acid, and a respirator. Total time was maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Hailey_Stowers (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always used the scrubbing bubbles, they work so well!


----------



## sgeco (Mar 29, 2012)

you can try baking soda too


----------



## msdb (Mar 31, 2012)

rick1953fowler said:


> Look up homemade cleaners using vinegar...you would be so surprised how good it can work



I've used vinegar before and it worked well with removing stains


----------



## StainlessRailingGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

I think painting over or using comet mixed with baking soda would be the best. Honestly, it just might take a ton of elbow grease and labor. You can do it in sections to make it easier, if you go with painting it-be sure to talk to a specialist at home depot or something to see what kind would be the best. Good LUck.

ps. post pictures!


----------



## tammi (Mar 29, 2013)

rick1953fowler said:


> Look up homemade cleaners using vinegar...you would be so surprised how good it can work



I definitely agree! Make a paste out of vinegar and baking soda and use with scouring pad, leave for 15 minutes. Rinse it with 1 part vinegar and water. You'll be surprised at the result.


----------



## tammi (Apr 26, 2013)

Dust borax all over. Spray white vinegar, leave for 15-30 minutes and scrub, scrub, scrub!


----------



## cjpayne (Jan 28, 2014)

The Works toilet bowl cleaner worked on both the toilet and the 50 year old tub in this house. They were nasty with rust and lime. I squirted some of The Works directly on the stains, let it sit and bubble a few minutes then rinsed. It took about 4 applications to get the tub a bright, shiny white. Looks almost new.


----------



## cherryrosh (Apr 1, 2014)

Vinegar solution is the best remedy for cleaning stains.....


----------



## MaryAguila (Nov 21, 2014)

We used Oxy-Clean and a Magic Eraser and a lot of elbow grease. It worked. Good luck!


----------



## liamcox (Aug 24, 2015)

You can paint it!


----------



## Voldo (May 18, 2017)

janellelk said:


> So, we moved into an apartment with an old bathroom.  Everything is in great condition but I cannot get over the bathroom.  It is tiny and is definitely the most aged.  Even after a deep clean, it still looks filthy from the stains on the outside of the bathtub, toilet, and sink!
> 
> What can I do?  What cleaning supplies will aggressively eradicate these stains without hurting the finish?  I'm prepared to get down on my hands and knees with a toothbrush..  I already have with a floor brush.  Lol,  I'm ready to lose my mind!
> 
> Thanks!



try vinegar and baking soda, 1 part baking soda to 1 part vinegar.  Or instead of vinegar use lemon rind. hope that will work


----------



## matt89 (Jul 20, 2017)

janellelk said:


> So, we moved into an apartment with an old bathroom.  Everything is in great condition but I cannot get over the bathroom.  It is tiny and is definitely the most aged.  Even after a deep clean, it still looks filthy from the stains on the outside of the bathtub, toilet, and sink!
> 
> What can I do?  What cleaning supplies will aggressively eradicate these stains without hurting the finish?  I'm prepared to get down on my hands and knees with a toothbrush..  I already have with a floor brush.  Lol,  I'm ready to lose my mind!
> 
> Thanks!


I try this method and it works for me.
The Ingredients Youll Need:

1/4 cup white vinegar
2 tablespoons borax
2 cups very warm water
The Steps:

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, mixing until they are completely solvable.
Pour it into a spray bottle. Shake it and spray on mold bathroom wall or other surfaces.
After that, scrub and wipe using an old cloth well.
Lastly, spray again and wait for 10 minutes before drying it up.

For complete instruction:
https://www.divesanddollar.com/remove-mold-from-walls-bathroom/


----------



## romano (Aug 9, 2017)

For the bathtub, I would recommand a two-part epoxy bathtub paint. This type of paint can be used on porcelain, ceramic and fibreglass.

For more information, I would suggest this article: https://renoquotes.com/en/how-to-remodel-bathroom-using-paint


----------

